# the best thing about the navy



## LL (23 Apr 2005)

Hi everyone
I'm applying to join the navy reserves and just wanted to know if anyone can tell me the best aspects of navy life...(and the worst ones for that matter)


----------



## SeaKingTacco (23 Apr 2005)

Best Thing- Port visits.  Particularily in Australia or New Zealand   

Worst Things- Workups.  You'll find out why...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Apr 2005)

> Best Thing- Port visits.  Particularily in Australia or New Zealand



not to mention the duty free


----------



## tabernac (26 Apr 2005)

LL said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> just wanted to know if anyone can tell me the best aspects of navy life


Well, to add to that, how about what advantages and disadvantages NavRes has over Army or Air Reserve(I'm considering joining when I have the age, but I don't really know what element)


----------



## NavyGunner (29 Apr 2005)

Best things: No tents, Hot Meals, Warm bunks and Cheap booze

Worst things: Time spent away from home, 14 hour days at sea and listening to whiney operators and officers


----------



## Trinity (29 Apr 2005)

Navy - snuggle up in tight quarters with men 
Army - snuggle up with men outdoors in 2 man hooches
Air force - snuggle up with  ... yourself in a nice hotel room....


DAMN.. why did I go army?

*Edit.. And I'll shoot the first person who says I like to snuggle up to men! (cause thats besides the point) ;D*


----------



## aesop081 (29 Apr 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Navy - snuggle up in tight quarters with men
> Army - snuggle up with men outdoors in 2 man hooches
> Air force - snuggle up with   ... yourself in a nice hotel room....
> 
> ...



Padre, you snuggle up with men and you have a thread about breasts going ?  

* watches the sky  for incoming lightning bolts*


----------



## navymich (29 Apr 2005)

If you're going for Navy reserves, you don't have to worry about too many blocks of 14 days at sea.  Typically it is only a week at a time.  Agree with the bonus being duty free, however foreign ports might need another look at.  For West Coast reserves: Seattle, Seattle, oh yeah and Seattle.

Joking aside though.  I have been in the reserves for 14 years and am still happy.  Through training and contracts, amalgamation of trades, old reserve boats gone, new ones here, it's still my life.  The friends you meet and what you learn is something you'll always have.

And like any job, you get out of it what you put into it.  If you find a trade you like, a ship or unit that you are happy at, you're going to enjoy it all, bad or good.

Good luck!


----------



## Bill22108131 (29 Apr 2005)

NavyGunner said:
			
		

> Worst things: Time spent away from home, 14 hour days at sea and listening to whiney operators and officers



NavyGunner expresses one person's opinion, contrary to the model and ideal of teamwork.  The "whiney operators" fight the ship, everyone else supports them.  The "officers" lead the ship's company.  If you cannot buy into that, don't go navy.  I do not know a lot about the naval reserve, but I do know about sense of belonging.  The infantry and a ship's company both enjoy that wonderful product of "esprit de corps" like no one else in the CF.

Good Luck and make your own educated decision  

Bill


----------



## DogOfWar (29 Apr 2005)

NavyGunner said:
			
		

> Best things: No tents, Hot Meals, Warm bunks and Cheap booze
> 
> Worst things: Time spent away from home, 14 hour days at sea and listening to whiney operators and officers



I concur.


----------



## Trinity (30 Apr 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Padre, you snuggle up with men and you have a thread about breasts going ?



Just keeping you on your toes.


----------



## Spr.Earl (1 May 2005)

The Merchant Navy is better.  ;D


----------



## koss78a (3 Oct 2005)

Hello all i hope i dont get in trouble for this post.
I am considering joining the navy, but some people i know are scareing my away, by telling me that all that:

"the navy and military are is you work 20 hours a day, and only interact with military people in your work and social life.
you will no longer get to interact with the civilian world ever again.
You will be a working slave, who all that does is work and work and no fun.
Say good bye to your family as you will never see them if u have them.
your whole like what u eat and breathe is military"


Is that a true description, i totally hope not.

And yes i did look through the forums on here for answers.
Thank you once again, to all of your forum people


----------



## NCRCrow (3 Oct 2005)

It all true!!!!!!

Especially working like an overpaid, well fed slave while travelling and being part of history vice watching it on TV and making the best friends you will have.

Sign me up again for the Navy!

No civilian contact..haha...better bring the hand cream and fried chicken out.

It will a long 20 for u but lots of knuckle children.


----------



## NavalGent (3 Oct 2005)

"20 hour days?" ---once in a while
"No contact with civilian world"? ---untrue
"work, work, and no fun"? ---There's a lot of work, but its often up to you whether its fun or not.
"Never see family"? --- I wouldn't say NEVER...
"Eat and breathe military" ---is that a bad thing?

So much depends on attitude...there are demands that will be put on you that you wouldn't experience in civi-life, but it can be a very rewarding time and experience if you look at it the right way.


----------



## ghazise (3 Oct 2005)

Being on ship was honestly the best time I've had in the Marine Corps, working out, running on the flight deck, eating, sleeping, hanging out with your platoon, messing around with the Female Sailors, and of course Libo ports.  

Nothing is more peaceful than looking out onto the open ocean watching the sunset, being on ship is time to reflect onto your life, sitting back smoking in the middle of the night feeling the ship rock side to side listening the to ship move you through the water, I love it.  

If I ever left my beloved Corps, I would take a commission in the Navy,  if I ever won the lottey I buy yacht and sail about world. 

A day at sea, is a day added to your life.


----------



## koss78a (3 Oct 2005)

Thank you all for your feedback, as far as being on the ship? Do many females join the  Canadian navy? or would i be stuck seeing and only interacting with men only for all the times i spend on the ship out to see?


----------



## Inch (3 Oct 2005)

koss78a said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your feedback, as far as being on the ship? Do many females join the   Canadian navy? or would i be stuck seeing and only interacting with men only for all the times i spend on the ship out to see?



Mostly men, and stinky, hairy ones at that. Some guys take the occasional water restrictions a little far.   

I wouldn't join expecting to meet girls, you're better off going to pottery class.

Oh, and my favourite part of sailing, the flying kicks some serious arse! Oh wait, you've got to be Air Force to enjoy that part of sailing.  ;D


----------



## SoF (3 Oct 2005)

I just got sworn into Navy Reserves last week and I'm really excited to go to BMQ and hopefully environmental training this spring and summer. I was wondering how long it will take me to be trained enough to go on a naval boarding party?


----------



## ghazise (4 Oct 2005)

"I wouldn't join expecting to meet girls, you're better off going to pottery class."

I knew a absolutely gorgeous woman from sea cadets, who joined the Canadian Navy,,, come to think about there were some hotties from RMC I met as well,,,  

I have met more women in the Canadian Forces, then I have met in Pottery Class,,, join the navy,


----------



## Cloud Cover (5 Oct 2005)

2FtOnion said:
			
		

> A day at sea, is a day added to your life.



Aye.


----------



## mo-litia (5 Oct 2005)

When I heard the Navy's motto of "Eat until you're tired, sleep until you're hungry", I had second thoughts as to why I'm in the Army!  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (5 Oct 2005)

ahhh...the navy : If it moves, salute it.......if it doesn't move, paint it white !!


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Oct 2005)

Warm clean sheets to sleep in, laundry facilities, hot daily showers and 5 square meals a day!!


----------



## navymich (6 Oct 2005)

and soup everyday at 1000 mmmmm soup....


----------



## Sub_Guy (12 Oct 2005)

Work hard in the navy?  Sure there are some long days, but most days are SHORT.....I don't know of any job out in Civie land that pays as much for little work... It is mostly mindless work.............When you are at sea everyday is long, until you are pounding back drinks at Dukes, then it is all worth it.  It is boring for the most part, but with only 10 years  to go, I can work on another career...

20 Hour days in the NAVY...Only at sea my friend, alongside it is clean the ship, hang out and go home.......and you get a free lunch!!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Oct 2005)

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> Work hard in the navy?   Sure there are some long days, but most days are SHORT.....I don't know of any job out in Civie land that pays as much for little work... It is mostly mindless work.............When you are at sea everyday is long, until you are pounding back drinks at Dukes, then it is all worth it.   It is boring for the most part, but with only 10 years   to go, I can work on another career...
> 
> 20 Hour days in the NAVY...Only at sea my friend, alongside it is clean the ship, hang out and go home.......and you get a free lunch!!



Depends on your ship, coast, Cox'n and CO on whether your days or short or not(and whether I suppose you work hard and I guess whether your job is mindless or not), sometimes you are there longer then regular working hours....


----------



## koss78a (12 Oct 2005)

REally, so you are saying the navy can be lots of mindless and boring work?

Dont u consider it something that u feel very good about doing?
A career that you dont mind devoting your life to?

Whats the deal with that? I am confused now?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Oct 2005)

Read the rest of the posts koss and don't base your view on one persons experiences.


----------



## copecowboy (19 Oct 2005)

koss78a said:
			
		

> Hello all i hope i dont get in trouble for this post.
> I am considering joining the navy, but some people i know are scareing my away, by telling me that all that:
> 
> "the navy and military are is you work 20 hours a day, and only interact with military people in your work and social life.
> ...


----------



## Cloud Cover (19 Oct 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Depends on your ship, coast, Cox'n and CO on whether your days or short or not(and whether I suppose you work hard and I guess whether your job is mindless or not), sometimes you are there longer then regular working hours....



Sliders and make and mends notwithstanding, I think one can be quite busy or bored to death depending on the evolution and the exercise/operation [if any]. Workups suck, thats for sure. Not because of the hours, but because of all the whining about the hours- at least that was my experience with them.      

For some reason, I have a feeling gunnery practice is not as frequent as it once was. I'll bet most CO's don't even beat to quarters* in the evening anymore, let alone during the day/night.   I've heard that many trades are standing 1/2 due to manpower shortages. 

As for the food, it is the best. Period. ['specially the duff] 

*edit: that means close up for action stations.


----------



## ambex (29 Nov 2005)

Regarding the Navy Reserves I heard today from a guy at the CFRC that unless your naval reserve unit is along the coast you really dont get to do much at sea. I would prefer to join the navy reserve but this changes things if I cant actually get on a vessel. Anyone have some insight on this issue?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Nov 2005)

He is misleading you as I see quite a few from Ontario, Quebec and even a couple from the Praries here in Halifax duriung the summer.


----------



## TAS278 (29 Nov 2005)

Like anything in the military, it is what you make of it. If you sign up with a good attitude and are willing to put in a little effort you can have the time of your life. 
The reserve navy can be quite different from the reg force navy at times. You will work with lots of great people and a couple of a$$es. You may end up having one or two long days in your year but if you are really interested then you won't let that stop you. Good Luck with your decisions.


----------



## navymich (29 Nov 2005)

ambex said:
			
		

> Regarding the Navy Reserves I heard today from a guy at the CFRC that unless your naval reserve unit is along the coast you really dont get to do much at sea.



This can be true for weekend training.  Units only have so much in their budget for travel and expenses, so you only get out to the coast a couple of times a year, and that includes doing firefighting and flood refresher training, as well as getting into the bridge simulators.  

However, if you are looking for either long-term (1 to 3 years) as a reservist, or even a couple of months in the summer, a couple of weeks throughout the year, it doesn't matter what unit you are from.

As well, throughout the year (a couple of times at least) there is training available on the MCDV's specifically aimed towards the members of reserve units.  It allows them the chance to get to sea, integrate with the core crew of the vessel and schedule time for on-job training for a qualification package, stuff that can only be done at sea.

For more information, instead of just talking to your local recruiter, contact the nearest reserve unit to you.  They also have a recruiter.  And, if you ask, they are more than happy to have you come in on a training night to talk to some of the member's of the unit and ask specific questions.  Good luck!


----------



## ambex (30 Nov 2005)

Iam planning on being a part of the reserves for at least the duration of university, so 4-5 years.  Thank you for the advice, I think I will be giving the local navy reserve base a call to see what they do throughout the year.


----------



## Donaill (30 Nov 2005)

This is my opinion about the and is based on my very brief experience , so far, on the East Coast. I LOVE IT.  I can't say that I have experienced anything negative yet, except for my room mate, whom I am willing to give away. The food is good, despite some wanting to give up the ration dues. The people I have met are great. Most are VERY helpful.


----------



## TAS278 (5 Dec 2005)

What is your unit?


----------



## NavyGirl280 (9 Dec 2005)

POV from a navy wife...

Donaill ... welcome to the East Coast. With which unit are you posted?

From what I have been told, the port visits are something you don't wanna miss. Many people, without the military, wouldn't have the opportunity to see the world and these beautiful places. 

Sleeping in "coffin-like-beds" are not something to look forward to (Don't sit up too quickly - LOL)

As far as spending time at sea, my husband has been "lucky" and hasn't been to sea since I met him. However, he is scheduled to sail just about every waking moment the start of 2006. He is an NCIop. Depending on what trade you take, would have a great impact on your sea time. Stewards and cooks are gone a fair bit, as are bosons. I had a chance to take one of these positions and turned them away for the simple fact of spending so much time away from my family. 

From the wife's POV...

There are some good and bad about having your husband gone. From the other wives I have spoken with, they have become accustomed to having their "space" and "doing their own thing" while their husband is away. Myself, not being away from my husband (yet) while he sails, I see nothing good about this   : I'm sure I will cope. However, there is no better feeling than knowing your husband is serving his country. The kids (and myself) have so much respect for him. He IS my hero! He has been there for me through so much since I have met him. (Another story for another time -LOL)

I apologize for the lengthy post. I'm sure you will hear different sides from everyone as to why you should or shouldn't join the navy. Myself, I am currently joining the army reserves as an RMS CLK. Thats just my preference. Whatever you choose to do, make sure its for your own reasons and not because of anything else. Becoming a part of the forces as something you're not happy with will only impact your performance on the job. I know many who have gone through this and its not as simple as saying I wanna switch trades. 

Welcome to the Forces

S.Bradbury


----------



## NCRCrow (21 Dec 2005)

The best is leaving for a 6 month deployment (party) and representing!!!


----------



## NavComm (21 Dec 2005)

Well i'm only a recruit (reserve) waiting to really be in the navy, but in my limited experience (rtu'd after 6 weeks bmq), my CO has made sure I got a real good taste of life in the navy:

RTU'd August, 2 weeks leave then was tasked to hose down and paint some curbs around the unit: LOVED IT, got to know all the staff at the unit and found them very helpful and supportive, the CO is awesome too, I'd take a bullet for that man

went back to civvie job doing the usual every other Tuesday and occasional Saturdays

Got signed up for the YAG weekend, awesome! We sailed a bunch of YAGS, I cooked, steered the yag, got some experience with the Nav Comms on deck,got a RIB ride (oh gotta love that), cooked and cleaned and had a fabulous time (long days, short nights, worth it) met some reg force engineers who taught us firefighting and just were awesome guys, knew their stuff, very impressive and professional

Got signed up for range weekend....oh may gawd, awesome, shot some c7's, guard duty the gate, LS and MS were totally professional and great bunch of leaders

Did some berthing parties and that was a learning curve, great bunch of MS and LS and PO is fantastic.

So much more and I haven't even passed bmq.

Oh and then there is the support I get from everyone in my unit re fitness.

Oh and the Xmas party, sat next to the CO (not that I wanted to) but he's a very interesting man with a very interesting navy history.

What's the best thing about the navy? I guess it's the people. Yes, it's the people. Whether they are disgruntled old sailors or LS looking for a promotion, they are by far the best, most honest people I've ever met.

My .02 and I only hope I can be a real part of the unit one day soon!


----------



## NCRCrow (21 Dec 2005)

NVCM:
it seems you have bought into the Navy and the CF. 

Vice fighting against, (an assumption based on your email addy)

When everybody works together onboard and pulls there weight, sailing is AWESOME!

Good luck...GO REGS!


----------



## NavComm (22 Dec 2005)

Thanks! I've thought about reg force, we'll see.

edited by me


----------



## spud (30 Dec 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> What's the best thing about the navy? I guess it's the people. Yes, it's the people.



10 years and 7 months (who's counting!) after I took FRP my only close friends are still those I met and served with in the Navy. Friends come and go, but you keep your wingers around forever. 

potato


----------



## ABFC2 (11 Jan 2006)

I concur wholeheartedly. The best friends you will ever make are those you make in the Armed Forces.

And , by the way, one of the best things about the navy used to be "Hands to muster for grog".


----------

